# [RISOLTO] Creare un file nel cui nome compaia la data corren

## nearthesoul

La seguente istruzione:

```

tar -cvpjf /backup-'date+%d-%m-%Y'.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /

```

crea un file di backup del sistema il cui nome DOVREBBE essere "backup-" seguito dalla data corrente (giorno-mese-anno). Al lancio dell'istruzione, però, il nome del file è proprio "backup-'date+%d-%m-%Y'.tar.bz2". 

Come posso fare? Grazie anticipatamente per ogni eventuale risposta.Last edited by nearthesoul on Sun Jul 26, 2009 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

backup-`date +%d-%m-%Y`.tar.bz2

----------

## nearthesoul

Molte grazie: ora funziona! Ma come si digita il carattere "`"?

----------

## cloc3

 *nearthesoul wrote:*   

> Molte grazie: ora funziona! Ma come si digita il carattere "`"?

 

AltGr-'

----------

## koma

in alternativa dato che immagino lo script sia in bash puoi usare 

```
$(comando)
```

sappi che  fare 

```
root@koma-laptop:/tmp# echo `ls`
```

oppure 

```
root@koma-laptop:/tmp# echo $(ls)
```

Produce lo stesso risultato (quasi sempre  :Smile: )

----------

## Kernel78

da notare che la sintassi $() è più facilmente usabile rispetto a `` soprattutto in caso di comandi uno dentro l'altro ...

----------

## koma

```
echo $(echo $(echo $(echo $RANDOM)))
```

(Delirio di onnipotenza totalmente inutile  ma è giusto per darti un esempio  :Very Happy: )

----------

